# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Kabuni me rrush të thatë.

## Fiori

Tirana e Re
Global user
(6/20/00 10:17:33 pm)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Per 4-5 persona duhen:
Oriz 1 gotë uji, lëng mishi 2 gota uji, rrush i thatë 1 filxhan kafeje, sheqer 1 filxhan caji, gjalp 3-4 lugë gjelle.

Orizi pastrohet, lahet dhe kaurdiset me gjalpë, pastaj shtohet lëng mishi (mundësisht dashi) ose ujë, rrush i thatë (shpëlahet më parë me ujë të vakët), pak kripë dhe vihet të ziejë. Kur është thithur pothuajse i gjithë lëngu dhe në sipërfaqe janë krijuar vrima, hiqet nga zjarri, përzihet me sheqer, kanellë e karafil të bluar. E mbulojmë me kapak dhe e leme ne nje vend te ngrohte. Masa hidhet në forma ose filxhanë dhe pastaj përmbyset. Për kabuni masa e orizit dhe e lëngut merret si për pilaf të zakonshëm: 1 kg oriz me 2 litra ujë.


labvlore
Diskutant i rregjistruar
Posts: 11
(11/12/00 2:06:13 am)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Aman ore te keqen pse i shkruan, se na i ben stomaku ger-ger; na shkoi goja leng!Per here te fundit kam ngrene kabuni ne Shqiperi. Ndoshta po e bej nje neser.

----------


## claedy

po edhe kjo qenka turke more fiori.
vecse turqit e gatuajne me: meat, onions, chick peas and rice cooked together,
info mare nga: http://www.florilegium.org/files/FOO...urkey-msg.html

nuk e di, por ne korce se kam ngren ndoji her
nese
nese dikush tjeter ka me shume info ne kete teme, jeni te mirepritur
faleminderit klajdi

----------


## Fiori

Edhe mund të jetë recetë Turke, nuk ka thënë njeri që nuk është. Plus nuk është çudi e madhe dhe të jetë recetë turke, ne shqiptarët kemi huazuar shumë receta (etj) turke gjatë pushtimit, ndaj kjo nuk do ishte e para. 

Për njohuri receta ka në forum që në vitin 2000 nq se e ve re dhe është hedhur tek versioni i ri i forumit në 2002. Pra herë tjetër të lutem, shkruaj vetëm shqip që të dimë çfarë po shkruan dhe mos huazojmë anglishten kur kemi shqipen që merremi vesh të tërë, se pastaj vjen ndonjë vizitor në 2010 e na thotë që kemi shkruar 'turqisht' : )


Përshëndetje!


p.s. Emri është Fiori, shkurt për Fioralba!

----------


## As^Dibrane

E moj Fiori cna ke kujtuar tani shpejt te mami te na bej nje Kabuni, ndoshta eshte turke por kendej nga Dibra nuk behet darsem pa Kabuni.

----------


## MI CORAZON

S'kam ngrene ndonjehere kabuni...a ka ketu ne usa ndonje vend ku ka te gatshme ?

----------


## Brari

e pse te gatshme ta blesh kabunine oj qik..
ti me talentin  tend guzhinor mund te besh kabuni e cfar kabunije.. 
ne  kopesht kur isha na benin kabuni..
mbaj mend qe kabunija ishte oriz tip pilafi hedhur siper  kanell ne mos gaboj e ca kokrra rrushi tip stafidhe brenda.. e tjera sdi..
po do pyes si bënet e do te të tregonjë..

----------


## MI CORAZON

thashe ta provoja njehere ia vlen apo jo , para se me e gatu or gjal !  :xhemla: 

 jam shume llupse...ose me mire tahmaqare, jo se ha shume, por du me i provu te gjitha. Keni shpik ndonje gjelle ( gatim ) te ri  anej nga nohija juj Brari ?  Se po behem gati me ardh.  :Lulja3:

----------


## Brari

po ti nisu se me kabuni do ta shtroj mjes drek dark.. lol

un vetem rrushin i haja kabunis ne fakt kur jesh ne kopesht me  a pa drek .. se mbaj mend tani..
se ate pilafin me era kanell nuk e haja dot.. e prej kabunise as ashuret nuk i haja dot qe i hidhnin kanell siper se me kujtonte kabunin e kopshtit..

sa per gjell te reja do te bejme plot ..cte duac ti.. 
psh buk misri do bejme ku ne mes do ket nje shtres nje gisht  me spinaq.. e djath.. e do ta ham me sallat domate kastraveca qepo ullinj e pak suxhuk kosove..

eja..

----------


## Acid_Burn

> Tirana e Re
> Global user
> (6/20/00 10:17:33 pm)
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
>  Per 4-5 persona duhen:
> Oriz 1 gotë uji, lëng mishi 2 gota uji, rrush i thatë 1 filxhan kafeje, sheqer 1 filxhan caji, gjalp 3-4 lugë gjelle.
> 
> *Orizi pastrohet,* lahet dhe kaurdiset me gjalpë, pastaj shtohet lëng mishi (mundësisht dashi) ose ujë, rrush i thatë (shpëlahet më parë me ujë të vakët), pak kripë dhe vihet të ziejë. Kur është thithur pothuajse i gjithë lëngu dhe në sipërfaqe janë krijuar vrima, hiqet nga zjarri, përzihet me sheqer, kanellë e karafil të bluar. E mbulojmë me kapak dhe e leme ne nje vend te ngrohte. Masa hidhet në forma ose filxhanë dhe pastaj përmbyset. Për kabuni masa e orizit dhe e lëngut merret si për pilaf të zakonshëm: 1 kg oriz me 2 litra ujë.
> 
> ...




hahahahah sa kom qesh me ket qe e kom nxi lool. Maj men si kalamo nimojshim Nonen me qeru orizin... ca nuk gjejshe mrena apapapap ... po kohet kane ndryshuar me Fiori ... ku e blen orizin ti? 

Edhe nji gjo mishi duhet me qen mish dashi ... ose mish pate ... per shkak te ynyres merr vesh tina ? lol

----------


## Zemrushja

Cido, kur do me besh i her Kabuni mua? Kam qejf ta provoj i her doren tende kur gatuan  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Acid_Burn

Rrushe ... je e njome hala ... Kabunia bohet me rrush te that. :P

apo ti nuk deshe me te bo Kabuni po me provu kabunin time... lol... kur ta boj ta nis me qese ... do ftofet rruges taksirat ke ta nxefesh... me cfare ere te pelqe? 

pik bojqelli pik bojqelli

----------


## Zemrushja

Cidii lol.. Me ca do e nisesh qe te di dhe une ku ta pres? Kshu marshalla jam lol.. as e njomeze (Cupelinke) as e thate.. Kshu qe ti vec mos e boj me rrush te njome, se vallai, ka per te me zon barku  :pa dhembe:  lol..

Nejse, Kur do e besh si perfundim?

----------


## ARNOLD_777

Zemrushja ty te ze barku me uje e jo me gjera te tjera  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Zemrushja

Vallai Noldi, po e gatove ti kabunine, pa e henger do me zej barku  :pa dhembe:  j/k  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## BaBa

> Kabuni me rrush të thatë.


ma gja tkot se kjo kabuni skam par qe eren e par qe e provon te bahet si bajat te neveritet.


ajdeni i fusim i paçe  :perqeshje:   :shkelje syri:

----------


## TiLoNcE

ky orizi shum i zoti doli.ene gjell ene omelsin.tani me qumesht ok,po me mish e??zot na rujt ...
un per vete vetem krem karamele du,ene te bome vet,jo dyqoni..

p.s zemrushe.. B careful wat u wish 4 ,cuz  anej ka njuze.. me kabuni filloj tgjitha


 :pa dhembe:   :pa dhembe:

----------


## dibrani2006

> E moj Fiori cna ke kujtuar tani shpejt te mami te na bej nje Kabuni, ndoshta eshte turke por kendej nga Dibra nuk behet darsem pa Kabuni.


Eu kjo coca shkron rralle per mall eu e paskeni fjalen per kabunejen

----------


## Dorontina

> po edhe kjo qenka turke more fiori.


Une se kam pa kurr te turqit ket ha, por e ftuar per nji dark te arabet e Afrikes jugore ata e kishin ket gjell , oriz me rrush te that sheqer e kamun dhe spagheti te vogla po ashtu me rrush te that sheqer e kamun ishte e mir edhe pse nau duk e quditshme....
po dal nga tema haja me e mira te arabet mu ka dok mu, Cuscusi dhe pitja me mish pule edhe Tajina mish me kumbulla te thata ..

----------


## Kreksi

> Une se kam pa kurr te turqit ket ha, por e ftuar per nji dark te arabet e Afrikes jugore ata e kishin ket gjell , oriz me rrush te that sheqer e kamun dhe spagheti te vogla po ashtu me rrush te that sheqer e kamun ishte e mir edhe pse nau duk e quditshme....
> po dal nga tema haja me e mira te arabet mu ka dok mu, Cuscusi dhe pitja me mish pule edhe Tajina mish me kumbulla te thata ..


Te them te drejten Kuskusin nuk ma kenda aqë shumë. Megjithese ne fillim ishte nje gjell popullore per te varferit po tani ka marr nam te madhe...
Eh, kurse Tagjina me ka pelqyer shume edhe mua, me kumblla te zeza te thara por edhe me pjeshka shume e  shijshme se zihet e tera ne nje lloje tave si ne nje vorb apo ne nje kalanic nese i mban mend Dorontina ato kalanicat tona ose gjyveçi por per tagjin duhet shtuar edhe nje gjyveq tjeter siper si saçi per flija tona...e ne kete menyre ushqimi ne kete pjate dheu zihet krejte ngadale per ate dhe ka shije te posaçme.

----------


## RaPSouL

Mjammmmmmmmmm mjammmmmmmmmm sa e mire more  :ngerdheshje:   :perqeshje:

----------

